# Phenom II X4 + HD 6850 and a high pitched sound issue



## maxtor (Mar 23, 2013)

I have PHENOM II X4 and HD 6850 graphics card. The issue I have is that with the onset of summer the fan makes too much noise, like a smaller version of an airplane taking off - a very high pitched sound. It is difficult to sit anywhere in the room where my computer is kept and the high pitched sound can be heard all over the house. 

This happens when not playing games. Obviously the card and fan are running all the time.

Is it possible to switch off the card through the system OR is it better to take off the card and put it back only when playing a game?

If you know the solution through the system please describe it a bit in detail because I am not too good at this. 

If there is no solution will taking off the graphics card have any effect on the system other than not good playing games on it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Remove the card and clean the fan. It's a typical problem faced when dust gets accumulated in moving parts.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 23, 2013)

Had done that but no respite. If I remove the card if I want to use the PC for work and put it only when playing games will it affect the working of the PC in any way, except that I shouldn't play high res games?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

maxtor said:


> Had done that but no respite. If I remove the card if I want to use the PC for work and put it only when playing games will it affect the working of the PC in any way, except that I shouldn't play high res games?


That's a stupid idea. You'll be shutting down the PC, removing the crad, then start the pc, install drivers adn re do this everytime. Give is for service if it is under warranty.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> TYou'll be shutting down the PC, removing the crad, then start the pc, install drivers adn re do this everytime.



o I don't want to use the graphics card for a while, play games only once a month.

Can someone help me with the steps please - not tech savvy but just give me the steps briefly and will do myself.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

maxtor said:


> o I don't want to use the graphics card for a while, play games only once a month.
> 
> Can someone help me with the steps please - not tech savvy but just give me the steps briefly and will do myself.



> open the cabinet.
> Unscrew the graphic card from the back slots.
> Pull the jack on the pcie slot.
> Pull out the gpu.
> Turn on the pc and install drivers for IGP.
> Enjoy.

Please watch a video on youtube displaying how to remove a graphic card to avoid damaging it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2013)

maxtor said:


> o I don't want to use the graphics card for a while, play games only once a month.
> 
> Can someone help me with the steps please - not tech savvy but just give me the steps briefly and will do myself.



use sapphire trixx and make a custom fan profile and also make sure you cpu/gpu is not overheating and the noise is not coming from the cpu fan.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 24, 2013)

i am pretty sure it's the cpu....amd stock cooler's are very noisy...over the years its unbearable


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

As you've already cleaned the GPU fan, clean the CPU fan too.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> i am pretty sure it's the cpu....amd stock cooler's are very noisy...over the years its unbearable



I've not seen any noise issue with Athlon II cpu cooler fans but Phenom II cpu cooler fans makes lots of noise even if it's running at 5k+ RPM ... audible even if you use a headphone but normally cpu fans rotates at a much lesser speed so at idle condition Op should not at-least face such noise issue unless the cpu cooler fan is not clean, the grease inside dried out or the cpu is overheating.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've not seen any noise issue with Athlon II cpu cooler fans but Phenom II cpu cooler fans makes lots of noise even if it's running at 5k+ RPM ... audible even if you use a headphone but normally cpu fans rotates at a much lesser speed so at idle condition Op should not at-least face such noise issue unless the cpu cooler fan is not clean, the grease inside dried out or the cpu is overheating.


Thanks for all your responses.

How do I dry out grease? What is the best way to check overheating and rectify it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 25, 2013)

maxtor said:


> What is the best way to check overheating and rectify it?


Checking the temperatures with hwinfo or any other software


----------



## maxtor (Mar 25, 2013)

Here is my box, I see 2 fans. The smaller fan that you see in the centre,  I can't see any screws - how is it fitted on?


Previously I had only dusted them with a cloth but I saw a YT video in which the guy unscrewed the fan to clean it thoroughly. I want to do the same.

I figured out that the huge noise is coming from the smaller fan.

Also after running hwinfo the max CPU temperature is 61.3 degrees C. Does it indicate overheating?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 25, 2013)

maxtor said:


> Here is my box, I see 2 fans. The smaller fan that you see in the centre,  I can't see any screws - how is it fitted on?
> Previously I had only dusted them with a cloth but I saw a YT video in which the guy unscrewed the fan to clean it thoroughly. I want to do the same.
> 
> I figured out that the huge noise is coming from the smaller fan.
> ...



> The smaller fan is the CPU cooler's fan. To remove it for cleaning, you'll have to first remove the whole cooler (heatsnk + fan), then the fan cen be detached from the heatsink. But be informed, doing so will spoin the currently applied thermal paste on the CPU and you'll have to clean it and apply a fresh thermal paste.

> When did you take the temperature readings? Post a screenshot of HwInfo running while no activity on pc and then while some game or other heavy stuff.

> And please clean your pc. I can see the remains of a dust storm there.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > The smaller fan is the CPU cooler's fan. To remove it for cleaning, you'll have to first remove the whole cooler (heatsnk + fan), then the fan cen be detached from the heatsink. But be informed, doing so will spoin the currently applied thermal paste on the CPU and you'll have to clean it and apply a fresh thermal paste.



That's a good point about thermal paste. Which one should I get, usually ordering through ebay.  

Yep, need to to some thorough cleaning, the tons of dust comes because I live next to a potholed dusty road in posh south Delhi!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've heard of, used and praise of Arctic Silver 5. If you're getting it from ebay, them make sure its seal packed. Someone may pall a used syringe.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 25, 2013)

I have located a top seller on ebay who sells Arctic 5 - top sellers are very mindful of their feedback score.

I was also reminded of a time 6-7 months ago when my PSU conked off, all of a sudden. I got it fixed by a power guy in Nehru Place who warned me that it will go bad again 'next year'. He told me about some defect in the air flow in these type of cabinets like the one I have. 

So should I look at changing over to a new PSU...or maybe put an external cooling fan- don't mind an extra expense and I'll also get fans etc cleaned by some one in Nehru Place, a go-to place for me actually. My PC has a lot work value, so it's indispensable. I do backup regularly but I need it to work. Your suggestion?


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

if you don't mind the cost get a CM Hyper 212 Evo cpu cooler .. this should get you rid off all kind of heating and noise issues. Next buy a good cabinet like Corsair 400R/500R and for a good PSu get a corsair GS600 .. all of them should cost you around 11-13k.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you don't mind the cost get a CM Hyper 212 Evo cpu cooler .. this should get you rid off all kind of heating and noise issues. Next buy a good cabinet like Corsair 400R/500R and for a good PSu get a corsair GS600 .. all of them should cost you around 11-13k.



Fantastic stuff, I must say! But is there a slightly cheaper alternative, or maybe I'll just put the cooler in first. Also is it easy to instal it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2013)

maxtor said:


> Fantastic stuff, I must say! But is there a slightly cheaper alternative, or maybe I'll just put the cooler in first. Also is it easy to instal it?



> Get the cabinet first. Then get the cooler. 
> Try a fresh application of TIM before making any purchases.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2013)

maxtor said:


> Fantastic stuff, I must say! But is there a slightly cheaper alternative, or maybe I'll just put the cooler in first. Also is it easy to instal it?



cheaper alternative of Cooler/Cabinet/PSU ? .. don't get cheap on the cooler .. get Hypert 212 EVo @ 2.2k .. comes with TiM and easy to install. For cabby NZXT Source 210 Elite 2.6-2.8k and for PSU Corsir CX430v2 @ 2.6k or Cx500v2 @ 3.4k.


----------



## maxtor (Mar 30, 2013)

Hyper Evo 212 is not available. Instead I bought Deep Cool Frostwin which cost me Rs 2500 at Nehru Place. 

Pic attached.


Though slightly different than Evo when it comes to installing it I was able to get an idea from a YT video and get it up and running in a couple of hours.

The only thing that I couldn't fit back is the Sata 2 thingie with 7 pins sockets when I tried to plug it into the 7-pin on the motherboard it just wouldn't go in. 



So I left it like that - anyone know how to put it back please suggest how.

I don't know whether it had an impact but the power light in front of the chassis does not come on now - I nearly thought the PC is not turning on after I plugged it in and was relieved only when I switched on the monitor and everything was running fine.

Now it is running in a super silent mode! I will try some games in a day or two and observe how it goes.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 31, 2013)

the iceblade pro is 200 rupees more and performs a lot better man

do it patiently it has to fit softly don't force it in.......if it doesn't and all works great then forget about it



topgear said:


> I've not seen any noise issue with Athlon II cpu cooler fans but Phenom II cpu cooler fans makes lots of noise even if it's running at 5k+ RPM ... audible even if you use a headphone but normally cpu fans rotates at a much lesser speed so at idle condition Op should not at-least face such noise issue unless the cpu cooler fan is not clean, the grease inside dried out or the cpu is overheating.



a friend bought the fx6100 i guess he uses the stock fans and man its so noisy you almost feel its gonna explode or somthing


----------



## maxtor (Mar 31, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> the iceblade pro is 200 rupees more and performs a lot better man



Ice Pro looks nice especially with LED but Frostwin has dual fans....I prefer performance and dual fans over nice looks. Besides I went to the Deep Cool distributor and he had much higher models after Frostwin. So it also depends on what is available in the market, considering the fact that Evo 212 such a popular model is not available.



> do it patiently it has to fit softly don't force it in.......if it doesn't and all works great then forget about it



I did exercise patience for over 30 minutes and tried many times. But I do wish I could fit it back in so that work is complete or else always feel that something is incomplete, maybe something may not be functioning, like the main powerlight in front of the box is not functioning now. 



> a friend bought the fx6100 i guess he uses the stock fans and man its so noisy you almost feel its gonna explode or something



True with AMD as I experienced - it was becoming impossible to sit next to the computer because of the high pitched airplane like sound. But an after market cooler like in this case is the answer. Now the computer is super silent - even the tell-tale sound of the fan starting when the computer is switched on is gone


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

can you post a pic with that connector not fitting nicely part without that stat/sata type wire ... I want to have a look at the mobo and which type of connector it needs.


----------



## maxtor (Apr 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> can you post a pic with that connector not fitting nicely part without that stat/sata type wire ... I want to have a look at the mobo and which type of connector it needs.



It's in my post #22 line no. 5, though it is difficult to take a better picture basically that connector has 7 holes and should fit into 7 pins on the motherboard. When I disassembled it I had drawn out each connection so I am sure it is this place where the connector plug has to go. But the pins are so thin and feeble that the connector is just not going in - I am sure there is a way to do it. On the other hand the main power button at the front of the chassis is not working so I switch on the PC with the help of the smaller reset button , not the most ideal way to do it. I don't want to try to fit it in too many times (have tried many times already) because the pins will become crooked and may even break.

Is the connector not being in place related to power button not working? I presumed so because that was the only missing piece after assembling the system back after fitting the new cooler. Because if it is something else which makes the power button work then I can apply that resolution. Please help.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 1, 2013)

maxtor said:


> Hyper Evo 212 is not available. Instead I bought Deep Cool Frostwin which cost me Rs 2500 at Nehru Place.
> 
> Pic attached.View attachment 9743
> 
> ...



congo for the purchase!! looks great! 

btw, you need cable management.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2013)

maxtor said:


> It's in my post #22 line no. 5, though it is difficult to take a better picture basically that connector has 7 holes and should fit into 7 pins on the motherboard. When I disassembled it I had drawn out each connection so I am sure it is this place where the connector plug has to go. But the pins are so thin and feeble that the connector is just not going in - I am sure there is a way to do it. On the other hand the main power button at the front of the chassis is not working so I switch on the PC with the help of the smaller reset button , not the most ideal way to do it. I don't want to try to fit it in too many times (have tried many times already) because the pins will become crooked and may even break.
> 
> Is the connector not being in place related to power button not working? I presumed so because that was the only missing piece after assembling the system back after fitting the new cooler. Because if it is something else which makes the power button work then I can apply that resolution. Please help.



I've looked at the pics of post no 22 beofre but still the whole thing is not very clear to me hence asked for a some differetnt pics, anyway is it possible for you to post the motherboard model name/no. ?


----------



## maxtor (Apr 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've looked at the pics of post no 22 beofre but still the whole thing is not very clear to me hence asked for a some differetnt pics, anyway is it possible for you to post the motherboard model name/no. ?



Sorry about that. The mobo is GA-880GM-UD2H. If a pic is still needed I'll open the box and take one again.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2013)

just one question .. according to the pic you posted why the Sata port on the mobo is not straight ? and there's only 3 Sata port on the mobo instead of 5 ?


----------

